# Help with Cut Out please



## lowhog (May 5, 2015)

Today I was invited to a colony that has been in a old grainery building wall for 6 years. The farmer told me I can remove the inner 4x8 particle board they are behind for access. I have never removed bee's from a building. Will I need a vacuum?, empty frames? rubber bands? I'm sure it will be a huge colony. It's hard for me to believe they lived in a 4 inch wide space for 6 years where temps reach 40 below in the winter. These would be great bees to have for this climate.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

How about looking this subject online? It will give you lots of info. You can always look it up on BeeSource too. They had a list of items that beeks would bring with them. Good luck.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

You will need a lot a vacuum will just speed things up. Bring everything you can think of. Better to have it than not. Just be prepared.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

all of the above list plus bee hives and frames, you might end up with up to about 4 deep boxes, likely you will want to split this up into single box hives. this will take more time than you probably think. a clean plastic barrel with a removable top to catch the comb as you remove it would be a good idea.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

bee vacuum with some way to adjust vuccum lots of hose.hives top and bottom empty frames lots of rubber bands,smoker, hand tools dont forget hammer and pry bar, knife and scrapper, rubber gloves and an extra pair,plastic sheet or tarp something to set the comb on to rubber band them into frames. do all rubber banding before you start.buckets for honey, and another bucket with garbage bag to place old comb and stuff you dont put into frames. water for clean up. remember to take your time and dont place comb in frame upside down.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

go to youtube and search JPTheBeeman and watch about 20 of his videos from start to finish, and you will have a real good understanding of what's involved in a removal.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Dan P - X2 on what you need

Harley Craig - X2 on how do learn without helping someone.

Rig up 30 or so frames with 2 rubber bands on each side bar before you go, makes it faster and easier with dry hands and no bees on the frame.

AND as DanP said - "remember to take your time and don't place comb in frame upside down." 

It really confuses me when someone does that in my hive. Took a while each time to figure out why the bees would not use that frame. AND I DIDN"T DO IT. :lpf:


----------



## lowhog (May 5, 2015)

The hive was in 6 " studs 24" wide 5 ft long 4 layers deep and I found a queen. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

congratulations


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Good job


----------

